# le forum des râleurs (3)



## naas (18 Février 2006)

Y en a marre


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Février 2006)

*Tu veux*
rejoindre Lemmy ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2006)

Marre des râleurs


----------



## naas (18 Février 2006)

Ca te fait raler ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Ca te fait raler ?



Railler, plutôt !


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Railler, plutôt !


C'est quoi ce ""?

T'es pas un peu fou non!


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ce ""?
> 
> T'es pas un peu fou non!



Ben ... C'est un  , un simple  , pourquoi ? Pis d'abord, kesta twa ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2006)

Et çà, c'est le forum des hâleurs....


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Et çà, c'est le forum des hâleurs....



Ouais ... Ben c'est bien les seuls à être à l'heure, mais pas à être raleurs !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Y en a marre


Y'en a surtout marre des fils à la con... On ferme ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Février 2006)

Note bien que sans fil a la con, en ce moment, y aurait pas grand chose d'ouvert...

Enfin moi j'dis ça, c'est pour coller à l'ambiance hein...


​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Note bien que sans fil a la con, en ce moment, y aurait pas grand chose d'ouvert...
> 
> Enfin moi j'dis ça, c'est pour coller à l'ambiance hein...
> 
> ...


Je préfère le vide au rien.


----------



## CarodeDakar (18 Février 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Et çà, c'est le forum des hâleurs....



Dans une situation semblable, y'en a qui râlent, et puis... y'en a qui chantent:






Les temps changent? Ou bien?


----------



## chroukin (18 Février 2006)

C'est quoi le but du fil ? Faut parler de quoi


----------



## loustic (18 Février 2006)

Comme je descendais des fleuves impassibles
Je ne me sentis plus guidé par les râleurs
Des peaux-rouges criards les avaient pris pour cibles
Les ayant cloués nus aux poteaux de couleurs

...

A bas les râleurs !
Mort aux râleurs !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a surtout marre des fils à la con... On ferme ?




*Au risque de te déplaire*
et même si, j'en conviens, les fils à la con peuvent susciter une certaine lassitude ; je pense que le bar MacG n'est pas forcément le meilleur endroit ni le meilleur vecteur pour éduquer les masses.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Février 2006)

Heuuu... Les masses? ... Non ; c'est vrai...


----------



## Warflo (18 Février 2006)

Là c'est plutot les Naas qu'il faut éduquer


----------



## rezba (18 Février 2006)

C'est la saint-Lémmy ?


----------



## quetzalk (18 Février 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Au risque de te déplaire*
> et même si, j'en conviens, les fils à la con peuvent susciter une certaine lassitude ; je pense que le bar MacG n'est pas forcément le meilleur endroit ni le meilleur vecteur pour éduquer les masses.



MAIS ELLE EST OU BxRDEL ? HEIN ? ELLE EST OU ? 

   

Pourtant y doit bien y en avoir une ? Mais si ! Dans "éduquer les masses", y a forcément une contrepèterie, quand  même non ?


----------



## joanes (18 Février 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Au risque de te déplaire*
> et même si, j'en conviens, les fils à la con peuvent susciter une certaine lassitude ; je pense que le bar MacG n'est pas forcément le meilleur endroit ni le meilleur vecteur pour éduquer les masses





Sans vouloir éduquer les masses, ce qui serait un peu présomptueux, il est possible de lancer des fils où il peut y avoir ne serait-ce qu'un peu de discussion... fût un temps où sur un certain forum (M...g..) j'ai même participer à des discussions intéressantes...efin, jd'is ça j'dis rien


----------



## naas (18 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a surtout marre des fils à la con... On ferme ?


marre des censeurs   : -)  



			
				jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Et çà, c'est le forum des hâleurs....


marre de la peinture  :bebe :-D :-D


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> marre des censeurs   : -)



Comment peux tu savoir qu'il n'a pas de sur ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Comment peux tu savoir qu'il n'a pas de sur ?


*J'en suis tombé*
de ma chaise merde !


----------



## naas (18 Février 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *J'en suis tombé*
> de ma chaise merde !


on ne dit pas chaise merde on dit WC


----------



## Philippe (18 Février 2006)

Copolo  !​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Au risque de te déplaire*
> et même si, j'en conviens, les fils à la con peuvent susciter une certaine lassitude ; je pense que le bar MacG n'est pas forcément le meilleur endroit ni le meilleur vecteur pour éduquer les masses.


Quelqu'un a-t-il seulement prétendu le contraire ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> DocEvil fut l'auteur d'une pétition fort célèbre dans les limites de l'Aquitaine qui demandait aux autorités russes que l'on laisse tourner la Station Mir à l'abandon.
> Il avait en fait le secret espoir, une fois l'âge et la lassitude requis, d'y aller prendre un jour une retraite bien méritée, loin du tumulte du monde, avec un gros pot de Nutella, une caisse de Bibliothèque Verte (_"Michel au ski", "Les six compagnons et le fantôme"_, etc.) et aussi quelques Lagarde & Michard©.
> :love:
> Hélas, les autorités russes de l'époque, faisant fi de la demande express de DocEvil, considérèrent que l'ancienne station spatiale contenait trop d'amiante pour être laissée en orbite et la coulèrent en plein pacifique.
> ...




:love:


Roberto, Président.

Tout simplement.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> DocEvil fut l'auteur d'une pétition fort célèbre dans les limites de l'Aquitaine qui demandait aux autorités russes que l'on laisse tourner la Station Mir à l'abandon.
> Il avait en fait le secret espoir, une fois l'âge et la lassitude requis, d'y aller prendre un jour une retraite bien méritée, loin du tumulte du monde, avec un gros pot de Nutella, une caisse de Bibliothèque Verte (_"Michel au ski", "Les six compagnons et le fantôme"_, etc.) et aussi quelques Lagarde & Michard©.
> :love:
> Hélas, les autorités russes de l'époque, faisant fi de la demande express de DocEvil, considérèrent que l'ancienne station spatiale contenait trop d'amiante pour être laissée en orbite et la coulèrent en plein pacifique.
> ...


Primo, concernant la station Mir, je n'ai pas demandé "qu'on la laisse" mais "qu'on la laissât" tourner.
Secundo, si je voulais un dancefloor, j'y amènerais au moins quelques personnes qui me sont chères.
Tertio, j'aimerais bien savoir quel est l'enfant de salaud qui a cafté au sujet du Nutella...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Primo, concernant la station Mir, je n'ai pas demandé "qu'on la laisse" mais "qu'on la laissât" tourner.
> Secundo, si je voulais un dancefloor, j'y amènerais au moins quelques personnes qui me sont chères.
> Tertio, j'aimerais bien savoir quel est l'enfant de salaud qui a cafté au sujet du Nutella...


Dans ce cas, doc Evil : Premier Ministre.


----------



## La mouette (18 Février 2006)

Je profite de ce fil pour vous dire combien je vous aime, combien mes petits yeux et mon neurone chéri apprécie vos écrits...

Je vote tous pour vous , mille fois par jour...

Je me répète (dsl) mais je sens des tonnes d'amour ici...et s'il vous plais...gardez moi un petit à la naissance..je m'en occuperais comme de mon premier banni...

Le volatile qui vit des temps difficiles avec cette grippe, plus le droit de sortir...j'ai la HA(i)N11111


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je vote tous pour vous , mille fois par jour...


Bien sûr, ça n'est qu'un détail, mais tu votes "tous pour nous" ou "pour nous tous" ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je me répète (dsl) mais je sens des tonnes d'amour ici...



... T'as beau leur dire qu'il faut aérer la turne après une touze... Tu parles dans du mou...


----------



## La mouette (18 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr, ça n'est qu'un détail, mais tu votes "tous pour nous" ou "pour nous tous" ?




ça sent le balotage défavorable....


----------



## La mouette (18 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... T'as beau leur dire qu'il faut aérer la turne après une touze... Tu parles dans du mou...




C'est ce qu'il y a de meilleur dans une touze...les odeurs de fin.....:rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce qu'il y a de meilleur dans une touze...les odeurs de fin.....:rateau:


Nân! Ca c'est le poppers. C'est assez tenace... La fin, ça sent rien...


----------



## loustic (18 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a surtout marre des fils à la con... On ferme ?


Et les filles alors ?


----------



## guytantakul (18 Février 2006)

On ouvre ?


----------



## naas (18 Février 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> On ouvre ?


Si dès que l'ouvre faut fermer ou vas t'on ?


----------



## La mouette (18 Février 2006)

Tu avances ou tu recules...mais tu arrêtes ce mouvement ridicule....


----------



## Ichabod Crane (18 Février 2006)

Des déclarations, des thèmes à la limite du porno, mais c'est pas vrai ça  , vous ne pouvez pas un peu respectez les règles de ce fil ?
Yen a marre des gens qui respectent rien, MERRRDDDE  ALORS !!!!

Ben je râle quoi !  En fait j'm'en fous


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Février 2006)

Moi j'en ai surtout marre du mot respect.

ça me donne des envies de stalinisme...


----------



## reineman (18 Février 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'en ai surtout marre du mot respect.
> 
> ça me donne des envies de stalinisme...



c'est vrai ça!..respect c'est du vocabulaire de mafieux!...


----------



## naas (18 Février 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'en ai surtout marre du mot respect.
> 
> ça me donne des envies de stalinisme...


respect pour Staline


----------



## chroukin (18 Février 2006)

J'ai toujours pas compris de quoi faut parler 

dedjiou !!!


----------



## jojoleretour (18 Février 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> J'ai toujours pas compris de quoi faut parler
> 
> dedjiou !!!




Il faut citer un truc et dire qu'on en a marre  


Pays de merde :rateau:


----------



## kaviar (18 Février 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> J'ai toujours pas compris de quoi faut parler
> 
> dedjiou !!!


J'en ai marre des gens qui savent pas de quoi faut parler


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Février 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Il faut citer un truc et dire qu'on en a marre





*On en a marre*
de toi


----------



## CarodeDakar (18 Février 2006)

Ben beau, Naas - et sans vouloir manquer de respect devant ton implication ici, ça semble évident - mais à force d'ironie, de sarcasme, de cynisme - m'en manque pas trop...  - et surtout, à force d'en mettre sans arrêt, on arrive à autre chose qu'à un bar sympa devant bonne bière devant des potes, avec qui on le goût de passer la fin de la soirée, non?

Et siouplait, dites pas "passe donc ton chemin, si ça te plaît pas..". Ça fait plusieurs threads qui crient un ras le bol. Ou mieux, qui floodent de la même manière.

Et ça part pas toujours des nioubs, comme vous dites 

(risqué, risqué, je sais, ça joue tof ici...)


----------



## jojoleretour (18 Février 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *On en a marre*
> de toi




ouinnnnnnnnnnnnn   :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Février 2006)

Et une bonne raison de râler, une 

Pour le motif, voyez avec la v.2 ou sinon demandez à lemmy :rateau:

Edit : faut vraiment etre gland pour croire que si j'ai fermé c'est parce que "je n'aime pas ce sujet". Des sujets comme çà il y en a eu au moins 5 ou 6 versions et pour le peu que ca apporte....
Maintenant si ca peut te faire plaisir de penser que c'est "personnel", grand biezn te fasse  (si cette fois encore tu veux m'insulter ne te gènes pas ... :bebe

Désolé naas, mais les modos ne font pas que gérer ce qui est hors charte ou pas, on juge aussi de la qualité. Ca te plait pas, c'est pareil.
Deux sujets de bouclés hier soir pour toi ... va y avoir du boudin.


----------

